# Puttin a pc into an xbox 360 case(htpc)



## mordocai rp

Hey guys, so lately I've had the grand idea of a pc inside of an xbox 360 case. I've looked online but found no tutorials so I've done all this myself, so please forgive anything that apparently wont work. Let me start off by showing the components;
Original xbox360 Elite case(I have a black case not white, but same thing)



BIOSTAR TA75M+ FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard (9.6" x 8.86")


Athena Power AP-MP4ATX30 300W MicroATX/SFX-12V ATX-12V eMachines, HP Upgrades/Replacement Power Supply(5"(W) x 2.5"(H) x 4"(D))


G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600


AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz


Now I chose the amd llano series apu because this machine will not see hardcore gaming, only light(portal, portal2, etc) and will mostly be for music recording,1080p viewing, and stuff like that. It won't have access to the internet but the rj-45 connection does make it possible for it to have one in the future luckily. mATX power supply was because of power constraints.
Now comes the part where i have NO IDEA on what to do. For turning on the computer, how the hell can I make the xbox power button a pc power button. Also if someone would be kind enough to check that everything'd fit in a 360case it'd be much appreciated. Can someone please help me?


----------



## james_ant

This sounds very interesting. I know a lot of people probably have old broken 360's and if we can turn them into htpc's it would make a great case for that. Even my working 360 says I have to pay for a gold account just to watch youtube. I might just gut one of my working 360's to do this if you can complete this guide.


----------



## mordocai rp

It'll take a bit, as I need to go talk to my physics teacher and mod the case itself, but I'm hoping to get it done by my gf's birthday atleast. I'm trying to reuse every part that I can so there will be intake fans on the top(from the 360 itself)


----------



## GREG MISO

subbed please take lots of pics ive been wantin to do this for ever.


----------



## Platinum Rook

the Xbox 360 case isn't very big, will you have enough room for fan/watercooling for the cpu?


----------



## Mr. Original

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKUyQUifHS8

Its possible but no tutorials as you mentioned....

Best of luck... Cant wait to see how it turned out!


----------



## mordocai rp

jesus christ this a long project ahead of me guys, I might not update this as I'm working on it but will get it updated







im still looking around on how to mod the power button and stuff, have to learn a lot of stuff :c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Platinum Rook*
> 
> the Xbox 360 case isn't very big, will you have enough room for fan/watercooling for the cpu?


i have to use a mATX or mITX mobo/psu. For watercooling I'm not going that far but its a simply cut in the side to do it, fans and everything we'll see how it looks at the end


----------



## mordocai rp

Ok guys good news! I figuered how out how to power on via the rf board, aka the xbox power button. Next step is to make the xbox hard drive the actual one







. It won't be removable though, but thats a project for later


----------



## cardboardboy

http://ant.allenthinks.com/
Full of info on turning the Xbox into a htpc, search the blog.


----------



## PedroC1999

I assume that with a few snips and electrical tape you could turn the HDD bay into a working HDD bay, cut the wire and get a sata male, snip it together and you can plug into mobo


----------



## ibleedspeed

this would be pretty boss man good luck...I have seen it done with a nintendo a few times .


----------



## amstech

You might need to consider a CPU loop to save space and obviously a 2.5" HD... it's a sweet idea though.
You could definitely do this with the new mITX boards.


----------



## SteevyT

On the hard drive, so you can have more storage, what if you put the OS on a small SSD, and then have a hot swap bay in it somehow? Or is there room for that? Seems like the easiest way to make sure you can have all of your movies accessible by the computer though. The only thing left would be to design some sort of storage system for the drives not currently in the bay.


----------



## cardboardboy

Update?


----------



## sebmeikle

Hmm, this gives me a new project. May mod my original bricked Xbox.


----------

